# Have You Found Your Vaping Nirvana?



## RIEFY (15/12/13)

I have found my vaping nirvana with the new setup I got which is the roller x kayfun 3.1 built with 28g kanthal around 1.2mm blunt needle tip 10 wrap micro coil measuring 1ohm @15watts with a vw kick. The juice is heayhers NET. I am in vape heaven. Have you found yours?






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (15/12/13)

I have simple tastes, but for me it is a Zmax with a mini PT and HC banana flavour

I go through 3 mini PT's worth of liquid a day and it is glorious

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

Hey CVS, 

I don't think I am experienced enough yet to call it Nirvana since I haven't tried enough juices or kit, but so far my little piece of bliss is:

Alternating between Vapour Mountain Peach Rooibos and Vapour Mountain Litchi on my PT2 Maxi and Mini. With the odd puff on my Twisp containing my fave mix of Rebel, Polar Mint and Cherry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/12/13)

Thats great silver. I was there and moved on. But ssleems im settled now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/12/13)

Im sure you will move on too

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

At the moment a Reo Grand with Reomizer2 - 27g Kanthal, 8 wraps on 1.4mm mandrel, at 0.77 ohms with a silica wick. 3 Reos filled with Heather's Heavenly Vapes' Huntsman, DIY Menthol (Vapour Mountain concentrate) and @CraftySA's marula, vaped alternatively. Heaven indeed. Until the next type of coil, wick or juice to try......

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/12/13)

Where you get that 27g matthee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Where you get that 27g matthee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Imported from www.zivipf.de - good service, quick shipping. Look for the English button on the site. All things wire and wicking.


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

Matthee said:


> At the moment a Reo Grand with Reomizer2 - 27g Kanthal, 8 wraps on 1.4mm mandrel, at 0.77 ohms with a silica wick. 3 Reos filled with Heather's Heavenly Vapes' Huntsman, DIY Menthol (Vapour Mountain concentrate) and @CraftySA's marula, vaped alternatively. Heaven indeed. Until the next type of coil, wick or juice to try......


 

I'm taking notes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/12/13)

Personally i've hit a bit of a slum it seems. Just the opposite of nirvana. 
Where i used to do about 6-8 ml a day, i'm now down to 1 protank, and a couple of drips on the dripper.
I find late at night my chest gets insanely tight, to the point where i fight for air. 
So currently i stop vaping at about 7pm, and that seemed to solve it.


----------



## Derick (16/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Personally i've hit a bit of a slum it seems. Just the opposite of nirvana.
> Where i used to do about 6-8 ml a day, i'm now down to 1 protank, and a couple of drips on the dripper.
> I find late at night my chest gets insanely tight, to the point where i fight for air.
> So currently i stop vaping at about 7pm, and that seemed to solve it.


 
That's weird - you think perhaps you have a PG sensitivity? Try some pure VG and see if it still happens - eciggies dragon juice is pure VG


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Personally i've hit a bit of a slum it seems. Just the opposite of nirvana.
> Where i used to do about 6-8 ml a day, i'm now down to 1 protank, and a couple of drips on the dripper.
> I find late at night my chest gets insanely tight, to the point where i fight for air.
> So currently i stop vaping at about 7pm, and that seemed to solve it.


 
Giz has the same problem - late nights and early mornings


----------



## Silver (16/12/13)

Hang in there Crafty!


----------



## Andre (16/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Personally i've hit a bit of a slum it seems. Just the opposite of nirvana.
> Where i used to do about 6-8 ml a day, i'm now down to 1 protank, and a couple of drips on the dripper.
> I find late at night my chest gets insanely tight, to the point where i fight for air.
> So currently i stop vaping at about 7pm, and that seemed to solve it.





Stroodlepuff said:


> Giz has the same problem - late nights and early mornings


Some people get that reaction from too much VG as well, but seeing that Crafty has switched to more PG recently that could be the problem. I vape 24mg during the day, but at around 17:00 I switch to 12mg - otherwise I have trouble going to sleep. For Gizmo, it might be the Reo, which delivers nic more effectively than most other devices. So maybe go down on the nic in the evenings and early morning. Do remember he does low nic anyhow, so do not know if he can go any lower, but zero nic might also be an option for those times.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/12/13)

Na not the REO its happened for a while now, think it may be PG, just need to find a good VG juice for him  he does go down to zero sometimes but it never lasts long


----------



## Andre (16/12/13)

What is his favourite juice?


----------



## The Golf (16/12/13)

I reckon get rid of the Reo. I guess ill take it off his hands . Then go with a slightly lower nic later at night

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby (16/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Giz has the same problem - late nights and early mornings


 
Guys & girls, is this a problem? Makes me worried now...is this the effects of vaping? Let's try adjusting PG/VG/Nic ratios and see if it helps? Looking forward to hear results.


----------



## The Golf (16/12/13)

Nooby said:


> Guys & girls, is this a problem? Makes me worried now...is this the effects of vaping? Let's try adjusting PG/VG/Nic ratios and see if it helps? Looking forward to hear results.


Sorry Nooby I was talking nonsense please disregard my previous statement

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/12/13)

Sounds like Gizmo has pg sensitivity to me. I've many people claim this in the usa and altering ratios solved this. Doesn't have to 100% vg but I would suggest you try this at first and see if your problem persists. 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/12/13)

Back on topic... 
Thats my nirvana 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/12/13)

Wow

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (18/12/13)

Enjoying the cape town sun

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (18/12/13)

Haha living the life


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/12/13)

Yeah bro it's awesome. I'll setup house here soon. Been bloody windy but i guess it keeps things cool while i get the *** burnt out of me. See you're enjoying your mod.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/12/13)

Yea its working well hey. Just need to get this sub ohm going. Always seem to make coils between 1.2 and 1.5 :/ Practise I guess, otherwise vapes awesomely. Mech mods are the way to go.


----------



## Gizmo (18/12/13)

OI I think you where talking to CVS my baad


----------



## RIEFY (18/12/13)

Lol yeah enjoying ot

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/12/13)

Quasar RDA on my diamond knurled King. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (26/12/13)

nice clouds dude what you vaping on

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/12/13)

Grandma's squirt from VapoHolic













Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyongafri (22/1/14)

Hey guys, so I've been vaping Rebel from twisp, and something strange happened. I took a rather deep pull and as I was breathing out my eyes couldn't help but roll to the top and my eyes started twitching.... did I just have a vape'gasm?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

kyongafri said:


> Hey guys, so I've been vaping Rebel from twisp, and something strange happened. I took a rather deep pull and as I was breathing out my eyes couldn't help but roll to the top and my eyes started twitching.... did I just have a vape'gasm?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



hahahaha lmgl !! ooo e e ... Try mixing a bit of polar mint and rebel, its my favorite at the moment...


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

Me too Annemarie. Rebel, Polar mint and a touch of Cherry. That to me is the best mix for me on the Twisp flavours


----------



## annemarievdh (23/1/14)

Silver1, I like the chocolate and the cafe late mixed with the polar mint to. But tasted the Cherry once and didn't stand out for me. Will try it like you suggested.


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

I put like 60% Rebel, 30% Polar Mint and just 10% Cherry. So only a small bit of cherry.
Rebel and Polar Mint without the Cherry is also great. But I found the cherry adds something to it - perhaps just a bit of sweetness


----------



## annemarievdh (23/1/14)

I normally mix it like polar mint with nic 20% and homeopathic rebel 80%. Or 20% normal rebel and 80% homeopathic polar mint 80%. If I just vape the normal nic, its to strong for me. All my tanks are 20% nic and 80% homeopathic.


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

Ok great - I assume the homeopathic has better or "purer" flavour - since there is no nic


----------



## annemarievdh (23/1/14)

Jip Jip, and allot sweeter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (20/5/14)

My Vaping Nirvana

Nemesis with Kayfun 3.1 + Kick. 28g 1.3 Ohm coil (ID:2mm) @ 12 Watts - ADV (VE Plasma Juice) and Fruit flavours.

Magento with Kayfun 3.1, 28g 0.75 Ohm parallel coil (ID:2mm) - VE Black Cigar, VE Elixir No. 4, VK4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

Super stuff @Tornalca


----------

